# Kois und schwarze Fische in meinem Teich



## mohrhannes (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben Teichbesitzer!

ich habe vor zwei Jahren ein Haus mit Grundstück und Teich gekauft.
Bisher hatte ich viel mit dem Haus an sich zu tun, aber seit diesem Frühjahr kann ich mich auch mit dem Teich beschäftigen. 
Der Teich ist ein Naturteich, etwa 10 -12 m3 Wasser,  viel Steine und Pflanzen darin, und auch ein Filter ist da, den ich schon immer gereinigt habe. Habe in den letzen Jahen auch mal Fische gesehen, aber nicht gefüttert.

Nun weiß ich, dass mein Vorbesitzer Kois im Teich hatte. Mein Nachbar sagte mir, dass es mehr als 20ig waren, die er auch mal, wenn der Besitzer im Urlaub war, gefüttert hat, und auch andere Fische wären im Teich gewesen, die damals auch schon mal Überhand genommen hätten.

Ich möchte aus dem Teich einen Koi Teich machen und habe nun begeonnen, die Fische zu bebobachten und zu füttrern. Ich habe aus einem Schlauch einen Futterring gebastelt und seit etwa zwei Wochen füttere ich die Fische. Bisher habe ich beobachtet, dass ich drei größere helle Kois habe (etwa 20 cm groß  - ein Weibchen scheint dabei zu sein - dicker als die andern), und drei kleinere Kois, etw 10 cm groß. Ich kann sie alle schon auseinanderhalten, habe ihnen auch schon Namen gegeben. 

Sie sind aber sehr scheu. Die größeren kommen hoch, schnappen sich etwas Futter  - und weg sind sie. Die kleinen sind mutiger und warten, bis das Futter (hier hauptsächlich Flocken) auf den Boden sinkt und fressen dann auch..

Was ich aber heute Abend gesehen habe, hat mich ersteinmal erschreckt.

Ein großer schwarzer Fisch - bestimmt 25 cm  groß, kam hoch und frass ganz viel Futter aus dem Ring weg. Wen der große schwarze Fisch in Sicht war, waren die Kois nicht da, so als ob sie Angst vor dem schwarzen Fisch hätten. Ich sah heute auch noch einige kleine schwarze Fische, vielleicht gerade mal 2 - 3 cm, aber auch mehrere größere.

Was sind das für schwarze Fische? Weiß das jemand? Und wie kann ich meine kleinen Koios fürttern - was ich ja möchte! Muss ich die Schwarzen zuvor aus dem Teich entfenen ? Wenn ja wie?

Sorry- bin blutiger Anfänger  - vielleicht kann jemand mir raten?


----------



## Fluni81 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kois und chwarze Fische in meinem Teich*

Hallo!
Ich bin ja auch  noch Teich-Neuling..aber ich denke mal, du solltest Fotos von dem großen schwarzen Fisch machen, anhand derer man evtl rausfinden kann, was genau du da im Teich hast
gruss antje


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kois und chwarze Fische in meinem Teich*

 Mohrhannes (wie heißt Du mit Vorname?  )

:willkommen im Forum

Da hat Antje völlig Recht, bitte mach doch mal ein Foto von den "schwarzen" Fischen.
25cm ist ja schon eine beachtliche Länge 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## mohrhannes (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kois und schwarze Fische in meinem Teich*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,

ich werde es versuchen und hoffe, dass ich ein Bild zustande bekomme. Da muss schon mal die Sonne scheinen, sonst ist ein schwarzer Fisch über schwarzgrünem Untergrund nicht gut zu erkennen. Was man aber gut sehen kann ist sein sehr helles (Innen)Maul.

Herzliche Grüße
Doris


----------



## canis (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kois und schwarze Fische in meinem Teich*

Hallo Doris

Erstmal wäre es hilfreich zu wissen, wie gross dein Teich den nun wirklich ist. Im beitrag hast du geschrieben 10-12m3, in deinem Profil steht aber 5000 (wahrscheinlich Liter). Nun hat 1m3 aber 1000 Liter, weshalb sich die beiden Angaben widersprechen. Dies ist insofern relevant, als das Kois relativ viel Pltz brauchen, da es sich um verhältnismässig grosse Fische handelt. Es gibt jedoch eine ganze Reihe Koi-Spezialisten hier, die dazu mehr sagen können als ich. 

Aufgrund deiner Beschreibung zweifle ich ehrlich gesagt daran, dass es überhaupt Kois sind. Handelt es sich nich einfach nur um normale Goldfische? Ich meine, weil die angegebenen Grössen von 10 bis 20cm sind ja nicht sehr gross. Da mindestens in den letzten beiden Jahren ja bestimmt keine Fische eingesetzt wurden, müssten die Kois ja praktisch als Babys eingesetzt worden sein oder dann naturverlaicht und die Eltern sind gestorben oder wurden von den Vorbesitzern mitgenommen. Kois die man kauft, sind oft bereits etwas grösser als deine Fische. 

Beim grossen schwarzen Fisch können wir ohne Bilder leider wirklich nicht helfen. Sondern höchstens spekulieren. Dabei mache ich gleich mal den Anfang und sage, dass es sich vielleicht um einen Karpfen handeln könnte. Das würde zumindest zu den Kois passen als Vergesellschaftung. 

Ach ja, mach doch immerhin auch mal ein paar Fotos der Kois! 

LG
David


----------



## mohrhannes (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kois und schwarze Fische in meinem Teich*

Hallo David,

danke für Deine Anmerkungen.

Du hast natürlich recht damit, dass meine Angaben sich widersprechen. Ich habe gerade mein Profil geändert. Als ich es anlegte, hatte ich das Volumen lediglich geschätzt, jetzt weiß ich es besser.

Ich werde Bilder von den Fischen einstellen, sobald ich welche von ihnen habe.
Es sind sicher Kois, da der Vorbesitzer auch Kois im Teich hatte. Meine Nachbarn sagten, dass sie unterschiedlich groß waren, die größten so um die 30 cm.

Die drei Großen, die jetzt noch da sind, habe ich bereits in den letzten beiden Jahren ab und zu mal gesehen, die haben sich in der Größe nicht sehr verändert, ich habe ja auch nicht zugefüttert. Als ich die drei Kleinen im letzten Jahr das erste Mal sah, waren sie vielleicht 3 cm lang. 

Bei den schwarzen Fischen zu spekulieren, hat wohl keinen Sinn. Ich glaube ich rufe einfach mal den Vorbesitzer an.

Herzliche Grüße
Doris


----------



## mohrhannes (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kois und schwarze Fische in meinem Teich*

Das Geheimnis ist gelüftet!

Ich habe gerade mit dem Vorbesitzer gesprochen und er sagte, dass er Karpfen in den Teig gesetzt hat.

Eigentlich müßten sich doch Kois und Karpfen vertragen? Kois sind doch auch eine Art von Karpfen, oder leige ich da falsch?

Herzliche Grüße
Doris


----------

